# Small steam engine



## dennisa49 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, I would like to build a small steam engine to fit in a model of a tugboat.
I was sure I had seen plans on the site, cant track them down though.
The engine would need to be no bigger then 50mm x 50mm externally. However a smaller engine would wonderful if possible.
Any link or suggestion would be much appreciated.
Thank you and regards,
Dennis


----------



## bmac2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi dennisa. I feel like this is the standard answer to the small steam engine plans question but you could check out John Toms site http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html probably something on there you could use. In the section with Elmer Verburg Engines http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html there is a small Open Column with reverse that might work for you. The plans are imperial but the base plate is only 2 7/16 (61.9mm) x 1 (25.4mm)
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/03_openColumnRev.pdf


----------



## bouch (Dec 14, 2017)

dennisa49 said:


> Hello, I would like to build a small steam engine to fit in a model of a tugboat.
> I was sure I had seen plans on the site, cant track them down though.
> The engine would need to be no bigger then 50mm x 50mm externally. However a smaller engine would wonderful if possible.
> Any link or suggestion would be much appreciated.
> ...



Ray Hasbrouck designed a small 2 cylinder engine for such a purpose.  The advantage of his design is that you can switch from full forward to full reverse by moving the reverse lever only 90 degrees.  Perfect for RC servos to reverse the engine.

It might be a little large for your purposes, but I've seen people shrink his designs.

You can find the design in a book from Village Press, (and also available on Amazon)

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/2612


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 14, 2017)

Recently made this 3/8 bore and stroke DA twin from Malcom Beaks drawing they canbe found on the Paddleducks site. The engine is known as the MB22
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=26845
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38lMY7FZv0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXyvAvKezWo[/ame]


----------



## dennisa49 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info.
John-Toms site is very helpful.
I need to scale the boat design up a little to accept a slightly
bigger engine. No real problem there.
It is good to receive informed advice,
regards, Dennis


----------

